

What's missing from most entrepreneur pitches - alexandros
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2009/10/top-5-things-missing-from-most-entrepreneur-pitches.html

======
mhartl
I've seen a lot of these "what you should include in your pitch"-type posts,
and it's alarming how little overlap there is.

------
jlees
This seems pretty useful from a VC-esque point of view. At an earlier stage
(say, pitching your startup in 3-5 minutes at some event or other) the biggest
thing I see missing is some kind of story beyond the product itself. Why are
these guys standing there? What's their deal? Why do they believe in this
crazy idea? What makes them able to execute it? What are they up to right now
(development, beta, it's launched)? What do they need?

------
pclark
I think knowing what kind of company you'll be in 3 years time is the biggie

